# Triệt lông mặt có bị ảnh hưởng gì không?



## chinevada (18/12/19)

Chào bác sĩ, em là Hoàng Oanh (26 tuổi, Hà Nội) em muốn hỏi bác sĩ là cạo lông mặt có ảnh hưởng gì không? Cơ địa em vốn mọc khá nhiều lông. Đặc biệt vùng mặt lỗ chân lông to và lông sậm màu hơn so với mọi người. Em muốn cạo lông mặt nhưng sợ lông sẽ mọc nhanh và rậm hơn gây mất thẩm mỹ. Vậy cạo lông mặt có ảnh hưởng cho da không, mong bác sĩ giải đáp giúp em.

Trả lời: Chào bạn Hoàng Oanh, chúng tôi rất vui khi bạn đã tin tưởng và gửi câu hỏi tới đội ngũ chuyên gia, bác sĩ của Thẩm mỹ viện Quốc tế Nevada. Câu hỏi của sẽ được phản hồi sớm nhất từ các bác sĩ chuyên khoa da liễu Nevada.

*Cạo lông mặt có ảnh hưởng gì không?*
_Cạo lông mặt có ảnh hưởng gì không_ là câu hỏi được rất nhiều bạn thắc mắc bởi lẽ không chỉ liên quan đến vấn đề thẩm mỹ, cạo lông mặt không đúng cách còn gây nhiều biến chứng tiêu cực cho cơ thể. Cách cạo lông mặt an toàn sẽ được chúng tôi hướng dẫn chi tiết để bạn có thể yên tâm thực hiện tại nhà.






_Cạo lông mặt có ảnh hưởng gì không?_​
*Việc cạo lông mặt có tác dụng gì?*
Nếu bạn may mắn là cô gái có làn da đẹp, không phải đối mặt với vấn đề rậm lông, không có ria mép thì bạn sẽ rất tự tin với gương mặt của mình. Bạn có thể hoàn toàn tỏa sáng mỗi khi trang điểm. Và nhìn những cô gái phải cạo lông mặt bằng thái độ dè dặt và tin chắc rằng điều đó sẽ gây hại cho làn da của họ.
Thế nhưng nếu bạn phải đối mặt hàng ngày với sự thiếu tự tin bởi làn da nhiều lông tơ hay ria mép thì chắc hẳn đây là vấn đề đau đầu mỗ ngày. Những sợi lông lỳ lợm trên mặt, hàng ria mép rậm rạp như đàn ông... Sẽ khiến bạn chẳng dám nhìn thẳng và tiếp xúc gần với người đối diện. Những sợi lông này đương nhiên cũng làm giảm độ trắng mịn cho làn da. Khi thoa kem dưỡng hoặc trang điểm, những sợi lông cũng ngăn cản sự tiếp xúc của mỹ phẩm với da của bạn. Đó là chưa kể việc sẽ phải tốn một lượng mỹ phẩm không cần thiết để che phủ những sợi lông mặt đáng ghét đó. Chính vì vậy tác dụng bất di bất dịch của cạo lông mặt là vấn đề tăng tính thẩm mỹ cho gương mặt.






_Cạo lông mặt giúp da mịn màng hơn_​
*Thói quen chị em cạo lông mặt nhiều có tốt không? Ảnh hưởng như thế nào?*
Cạo lông mặt tốt hay xấu vẫn là vấn đề gây tranh cãi của nhiều người. Nếu bạn biết thực hiện cách cạo lông mặt đúng cách thì sẽ không phải lo lắng về vấn đề viêm da, nổi mụn hay tổn thương, xước da mặt. Còn với những cô nàng vụng về thực hiện sai cách, da bạn sẽ gặp tình trạng tiêu cực, khó kiểm soát.
Cạo lông mặt nhiều và quá thường xuyên cũng ảnh hưởng tiêu cực tới làn da bạn. Động tác đưa lưỡi dao cạo trên da vô tình kích thích nang lông phát triển, tạo thành lớp lông mới đen nhanh và rậm hơn gây mất thẩm mỹ. Ngoài ra bạn cạo lông trong tình trạng da nổi mẩn đỏ, mụn nhọt thì tuyệt đối không nên vì sẽ khiến da bạn tồi tệ hơn rất nhiều. Chính vì thế hãy tìm cách cạo lông mặt an toàn hoặc phương pháp triệt lông tận gốc để sở hữu làn da láng mịn, bừng sáng.






_Cạo lông mặt thường xuyên có thể gây mụn_​
*Cách cạo lông mặt an toàn đúng cách ngay tại nhà*
Bước 1: Rửa mặt sạch với nước.
Bước 2: Thoa một lớp phấn hay lớp kem cạo râu như đã nói ở trên lên vùng muốn cạo. (Lưu ý bạn nên thử kem trước khi dùng tránh kích ứng trên da).
Bước 3: Dùng dao cạo cạo phần lông mặt đi theo chiều xuôi của lông. Tránh đè quá mạnh tay mà bạn chỉ cần di chuyển nó thật nhẹ nhàng thôi.
Bước 4: Sau khi cạo lông mặt có nên rửa mặt không? Có bạn nhé, nhớ rửa mặt lại với nước lạnh. Thoa nước hoa hồng lên da mặt nhằm se khít lỗ chân lông. Sau đó bôi thêm một lớp kem dưỡng ẩm mỏng hay kem làm trắng da chứa thành phần dưỡng ẩm nhằm nuôi dưỡng làn da. Bạn cũng có thể thay nước hoa hồng bằng chai xịt khoáng.






_Sử dụng dao cạo đã diệt khuẩn_​
*Phương pháp triệt lông mặt vĩnh viễn hiệu quả an toàn tuyệt đối cho làn da*
Với phương pháp tẩy lông Nevada, bạn không cần tốn quá nhiều thời gian để dọn sạch vùng lông đáng ghét. Chỉ với 15 – 30 phút/ 1 lần, tùy vào vùng tẩy lông là vùng lông cần tẩy đã được tiêu diệt. Sở hữu một làn da trắng sáng, sạch lông và mịn màng là điều không quá khó đối với tẩy lông Nevada. Cạo lông mặt có ảnh hưởng gì không đã không còn là nỗi lo lắng vì Nano Light có thể xóa bỏ đến 95% tình trạng lông của các vùng trên cơ thể. Hạn chế tối đa khả năng mọc lại của các nan lông do tia sáng đi sâu vào trung bì đốt cháy nan lông. Các nan lông sau khi bị đốt cháy sẽ tự rụng một cách tự nhiên.






_Triệt lông mặt bằng công nghệ Nano Light_​
Nevada là địa chỉ tẩy lông vĩnh viễn bằng công nghệ Nano Light đã được FDA Hoa Kỳ chứng nhận về kết quả và hoàn toàn an toàn cho sức khỏe. Hiện công nghệ tẩy lông này đã được rất nhiều các nước tiên tiến trên thế giới sử dụng. Bạn có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm về độ an toàn trong quá trình tẩy lông Nevada của mình. Tẩy lông mặt an toàn chỉ có tại Thẩm mỹ viện Quốc tế Nevada.
Trên đây là bài viết chia sẻ về Cạo lông mặt có ảnh hưởng gì không giúp bạn đọc có thêm kiến thức. Và cảm ơn bạn đã tin tưởng đến công nghệ triệt lông Nano Light của thẩm mỹ viện Nevada. Nếu quan tâm đến dịch vụ bạn có thể liên hệ theo Hotline 1800.2045 hoặc bạn vui lòng ĐỂ LẠI THÔNG TIN để được các chuyên viên tư vấn liệu trình triệt lông mặt an toàn, hiệu quả cao.


----------

